# Issue with power button on my Gaggia classic



## AdamMag (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm having an issue with my Gaggia Classic and was hoping someone here could help.

It's one of the newer (push button rather than switch) models and now it won't stay on when I push the power button in.

It does power on when I push the button in - so there is power getting to it - it just goes back off once I take my finger away.

I took the top of it off for a cursory glance but couldn't see any glaringly obvious issues like a broken or disconnected wire or anything burnt out etc. The one thing I did notice is that there's a small spark on one of the connections to the power button when I release it while trying to turn it on.

Given that there's power getting to it I'm assuming the issue is within the mechanism of the button itself - or could there be something else going on?

If it is the button I could probably just replace it myself... and if so, would it be possible to replace it with the old-fashioned switch instead? The whole auto-off feature is a real pain, and given that it forces you to push the power button multiple times per usage it's no surprise that the bloody thing has worn out on me already.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

A small piece of plastic that you can use to wedge the power button in place should keep it on and also bypass the 9 minute "safety" feature.


----------



## AdamMag (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks -that does the job alright but will hopefully be able to find a permanent solution soon.


----------



## C.Knight95 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi, I realise this is quite an old post now, but did you ever find a solution for this problem? I've had my Gaggia Classic (2019 model) for only 3-4 months now and my button now no longer stays on when clicked down.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

see this thread

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53868-it-wont-turn-on/?do=embed


----------



## C.Knight95 (Aug 14, 2020)

Brilliant, thanks for the help Stox!


----------



## pd53 (May 21, 2020)

And this one too...!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53434-gaggia-classic-won%E2%80%99t-turn-on/?do=embed


----------



## C.Knight95 (Aug 14, 2020)

pd53 said:


> And this one too...!
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53434-gaggia-classic-won%E2%80%99t-turn-on/?do=embed


 Thanks for sharing this. It's comforting knowing I'm not the only one with this problem! Seems a few people who have bought a Classic recently have had similar issues. Think I'll get in touch with Gaggia and arrange a pick up like yourself. Thanks again 😁


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

C.Knight95 said:


> Hi, I realise this is quite an old post now, but did you ever find a solution for this problem? I've had my Gaggia Classic (2019 model) for only 3-4 months now and my button now no longer stays on when clicked down.


 Either do a warranty return on it, and get the eco power board replaced... or look at this:

https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/gaggia-classic-2019---ri9480---power-switch-mod


----------



## Strumph (Aug 6, 2020)

I was happy today to recieve a new coffee beans! And hoping to test it, I click the button on my GCP and power light won't stay on!!😱 Same problem.
But I must drink coffee 😱
Can I awoid that by hold button in place with stick or plastic, would be that burn the house?
what can I do?


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Strumph said:


> I was happy today to recieve a new coffee beans! And hoping to test it, I click the button on my GCP and power light won't stay on!!😱 Same problem.
> But I must drink coffee 😱
> Can I awoid that by hold button in place with stick or plastic, would be that burn the house?
> what can I do?


 You have my sympathies, especially as Gaggia Direct won't be able to arrange a pick up until next week and it's a BH weekend. Call them NOW!

Meanwhile, I don't see why what you suggest wouldn't work, and it's very unlikely to fry anything. Obviously, don't leave the machine in that state unattended.


----------

